# A fraternal greetings



## GCT (May 26, 2011)

Hi, I want to send you all a fraternal greetings from the lodge Luz de Oriente #64 under the jurisdiction of the Gran Logia Mexicana del Estado de Texas in the Or.'. of Houston, Tx.  Gerardo Cortes M.'.M.'. Sec.'.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

